# YouTube-How to Groom Havanese



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

For those interested I found a young women who has produced a number of YouTube videos on How to Groom and Care for Havanese hair by *Wittle Havanese*. _(Cute! title)_ She's a DIY Home Groomer: Tips for DYI Home Groomers - NOT Professional Groomers.






Currently, I take Patti to a professional groomer on a weekly basis for a bath and grooming every six weeks. So! Expensive but *It Is What It Is*. :smile2: Good Groomers are hard to find and I've learned from experience it's not easy to do, especially on a wiggly puppy. And, I'm still conflicted on hair style. :crying: I love them ALL, long and short, which doesn't make my groomer very happy.

However ... I want to learn and need to be able to do some grooming and bathing on my own. I justify taking her so often right now because the Groomer is teaching Patti how to behave on the grooming table.

I've got all the tools _(except for the mat comb mentioned in the YouTube video above)_ to do it but learned it's not an easy job and have decided the cost of good groomer is a Bargain! A cost I try to ignore. :wink2:

*Wittle Havanese* is the best YouTube video I've found on DYI Grooming. If there are other's out there, I'd be interested in knowing where to find them.


----------

